# Tausendblatt auslichten



## Buffo Buffo (8. Aug. 2010)

Hallo
mein __ Tausendblatt ist super gewachsen, nun hat es die Wasseroberfläche erreicht, und die Wedel fluten.
Der freie Schwimmraum an der Wasseroberfläche in Kombination mit der Seerose ist für meine Fische nun wirklich nicht mehr gegeben. Lieschen und Co.können nicht mehr an der Oberfläche Insekten jagen.
Nur zur Frage:
Rupfe ich das Tausenblatt einfach zum Teil aus oder versuche ich besser, es zu "Mähen"?
Ich tendiere ja eher zum mähen, mit Wathose und Schere...
damit ich im Winter im Tausendblatt einen Sauerstoffproduzenten im Teich habe...denn [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/2/]hier[/URL] lese ich


> liefert über den ganzen winter sauerstoff für den teich.


Nun finde ich aber: 





> Das Quirlblütige Tausendblatt ist winterhart und überdauert den Winter blattlos als Knospe am Teichgrund....



 Was macht das Tausendblatt nun im Winter?


Und wie dezimiere ich es, damit die Fische wieder Platz haben?


Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Buffo Buffo (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Tausendblatt auslichten*

..also ich schneide es oben ab, so à la Rasenmäher
nun weiß ich aber immer noch nicht, was ich mit dem Tausendblatt im späten Herbst veranstalte
wenn es grün bleibt, dann würde ich es drinn lassen
wenn es abstirbt, dann kommt es besser raus, aber wie ist das mit den "blattlosen Knospen"?

...und schiebt

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Christine (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Tausendblatt auslichten*

Hi,

ich habs auch abgesäbelt und es kam trotzdem von unten wieder hoch.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Tausendblatt auslichten*

Hi Christine,

 fürs Lesen und Antworten,
aber für den Winter habe ich immer noch keinen Plan 



> ich habs auch abgesäbelt und es kam trotzdem von unten wieder hoch


Im Moment will ich nur die Stängel kürzen, die im Wasser fluten, die armen Fischis haben ja keine Platz zum oben Schwimmen und Jagen.
Aber im Spätherbst, wenn der Teich so langsam "winterfertig" gemacht wird, was mache ich dann?
Du hast es im Spätherbst unten abgesäbelt? Da muss ich runter auf 120 - 140 cm, das geht gar nicht im kalten Wasser 
mit Wathose rupfen, das geht schon, aber dann ist es raus....

darum meine Frage, bleibt das Zeug grün im Winter? Dann produziert es ja Sauerstoff, und es reicht wenn ich es noch mal kürze, das nix im Eis einfriert
Wenn es abstirbt bis auf die "Knospen" dann hole ich es ja besser vorher raus, nur wo sind die Knospen? Wenn ich die auf den Kompost werfe, kann ich nächstes Jahr wieder nachpflanzen? 
Liebe Grüße
Andrea
die, seit sie dieses Forum kennt, versucht, die Sache richtig zu machen und nicht mehr einfach vor sich hin wursteln will


----------



## Dilmun (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Tausendblatt auslichten*

Hallo Andrea!

Da gibt es lt. Wickipedia viele Sorten....
Falls du Myriophyllum aquaticum hast, habe ich bezüglich des Überwinterns folgendes gefunden....



> Erst ab einer Pflanztiefe von etwa 50 cm - 60 cm ist die __ Papageienfeder im Winter überlebensfähig



auf   http://www.buffa.de/unterwasserpflanzen.htm findest du ganz unten eine Text zur Überwinterung von Tausendblatt, 
Myriophyllum sp.


----------



## Dilmun (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Tausendblatt auslichten*

Nochwas.......
kennst du das?

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/20379

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/12210

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1007


----------



## Nymphaion (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Tausendblatt auslichten*

Hallo,

von den heimischen Tausendblättern werden in der Regel nur Myriophyllum spicatum und Myriophyllum verticillatum angeboten. Von den beiden bildet nur Myriophyllum verticillatum Winterknospen.


----------



## Christine (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Tausendblatt auslichten*



Buffo Buffo schrieb:


> Du hast es im Spätherbst unten abgesäbelt? Da muss ich runter auf 120 - 140 cm, das geht gar nicht im kalten Wasser
> [/COLOR][/SIZE]



Ne, ne - ich habe es nicht unten abgesäbelt. Ich habe es so 10 bis 20 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche abgesäbelt. Es steht auf einer Höhe von 50 bis 100 cm.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Tausendblatt auslichten*

Hi Teichfreunde!
Ich habe einen grossen Teich und jede Pflegemaßname muss deshalb wohlüberlegt sein. Der Pflanzenrückschnitt beschränkt sich daher auf:

1. ) Schilfschnitt (eingentlich __ Rohrkolben + __ Binsen, knapp unter dem Wasserspiegel im Winter)
2.) Reduktion flutender Wasserpflanzenteppiche (Myriophillum, Elodea, Potamogeton, Ultricularia, ... , dort, wo´s in die Schwimmzone reinwächst, selten nötig)
3.) Verlandungszone teilweise pflanzenfrei halten (mit Rechen bzw. Hand komplett ausreissen, 1 mal jährlich)

2 und 3 mach ich möglichst im Herbst, um die __ Molche zu schonen.
1 und 2 mach ich mit einer sehr scharf geschnittenen Sichel, die ich an ein 4 m langes Alu-Rohr montiert habe.
Das abgesäbelte Zeug kann man damit enterhakenartig über die Wasseroberfläche ziehen, mit dem Rechen rausziehen und kompostieren. 
(Ich sehe darin eine wichtige Maßnahme, um Abfallstoffe aus dem Wasser zu bringen, denn in den Pflanzen ist ja jede Menge davon gebunden.)
Wichtig ist einfach, dass man bei der Anlage des Teiches dafür sorgt, 
dass dort, wo nix wachsen soll (in der Schwimmzone), auch nix wachsen kann, 
weil gar kein Substrat drin ist und die Ufer nahezu senkrecht sind. 
Dann können die Pflanzen dort, wo sie wachsen, 
wachsen, wie´s die Mutter Natur vorgesehen hat. 
Ich schau da immer auf Artenvielfalt, 
wobei interessanterweise jedes Jahr einen andere Ard dominiert, 
aber die anderen trotzdem nicht aussterben. 
(Heuer wächst der __ Wasserschlauch und die Laichkräuter toll! 
In der "Schilfzone" verdrängt der Rohrkolben langfristig die Binsen, 
was mir sehr recht ist.)

Viel Spaß beim Gärtnern mit der Natur!
Der Schwarze Peter

Praxistipp: Pflanzen schenken lassen oder "finden" - das sind die, die sicher wachsen!


----------



## Buffo Buffo (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Tausendblatt auslichten*

Danke Werner & Sonja

die Pflanze, von der ich annehme, das es Tausendblatt ist, war eine der wenigen, die ich nicht nachgesetzt habe, sie war da und hatte bislang ein total unauffälliges Schattendasein geführt, aber heuer  ist sie gewachsen - prächtig!
Nun muss ich  bemühen, ob es sich nun um Myriophyllum spicatum oder Myriophyllum verticillatum handelt, ich hoffe, ich bekomme es eindeutig raus....

äh, Sonja,  -  wenn ich __ Papageienfeder gelesen habe, hab ich sofort nur noch quer gelesen  ich habe ja Tausendblatt gesucht 
ich war mir, bis ich hier nachgefragt habe, noch nicht einmal sicher, ob ich nun __ Hornblatt/kraut oder Tausendblatt, das nun auch noch Papageienferder heißt, im Teich habe.....  


Liebe Grüße
Andrea

edit: ich habe Ähriges Tausendblatt (_Myriophyllum spicatum_) im Teich, das habe ich heuer als "unbekannt aber schön", gekauft und kann es eindeutig von den andern unterscheiden,

allerdings sieht quirliges Tausendblatt (_Myriophyllum verticillatum_) dem flutenden __ Hornkraut (Ceratophyllum demersum) auf den Fotos, die ich google entlocken konnte, für mich, zum Verwechseln ähnlich, und da bin ich mir nun wieder unsicher, was bei mir nun wächst 
Zum Schluss alle drei und schön durcheinander mit _2 verschiedenen __Elodea _!!!
Da muss ich morgen bei Licht nochmal gucken gehen.


[OT]der Teich ist ja schon 12 - 13 Jahre alt und ich habe immer wieder, irgendwas, nachgesetzt oder geschenkt bekommen, 
manches ist einfach verschwunden, anderes taucht plötzlich doch wieder auf, wie die __ Seekanne, die ich schon verlohren geglaubt hatte und die sich heuer plötzlich wieder breit macht  jedefalls hoffe ich, das es die Seekanne ist und nicht ein vermickerter Seerosenausläufer, geblüht, das ich mir sicher sein kann, hat die Pflanze leider nicht[/OT]
Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Buffo Buffo (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Tausendblatt auslichten*

Hi Peter,
danke für deine ausfühliche Schilderung!


> Praxistipp: Pflanzen schenken lassen oder "finden" - das sind die, die sicher wachsen!


 Ja! Aber genau darum habe ich keine wirkliche Ahnung, was bei mir so wächst!


> Wichtig ist einfach, dass man bei der Anlage des Teiches dafür sorgt,
> dass dort, wo nix wachsen soll (in der Schwimmzone), auch nix wachsen kann,
> weil gar kein Substrat drin ist und die Ufer nahezu senkrecht sind.
> Dann können die Pflanzen dort, wo sie wachsen,
> ...


Mein Teich ist von der Anlage her ein "Bombentrichter" 


> Dann können die Pflanzen dort, wo sie wachsen,
> wachsen, wie´s die Mutter Natur vorgesehen hat.


Genau das tun die auch! Aber ich hab nicht so viel Platz wie du!! Da muss ich mich einmische, sonst gewinnt die Seerose auf Kosten der Unterwasserpflanzen.


> Ich schau da immer auf Artenvielfalt,


 Da hat du recht, schaut auch schöner aus, aber das ist auch eine Platzfrage, und manche Pflanzen überaschen einen schon mit ihrer Wuchskraft! UInd andere, denen passt es nicht und die werden nix!


> wobei interessanterweise jedes Jahr einen andere Ard dominiert,
> aber die anderen trotzdem nicht aussterben.


 Ja! Aber die kommen jedes Jahr wo anders raus!!! Zumindest die submersen Pflanzen und mittlerweile total durcheinander.
Dürfen sie wegen mir gerne, aber das führt zu meinem Problem!! Welche sind es nun, die im Winter grün bleiben und für Sauerstoff sorgen und welche zerfallen bis auf die Winterknospen! Manche sehen sich schon verflixt ähnlich!*


> Reduktion flutender Wasserpflanzenteppiche.., ..mit einer sehr scharf geschnittenen Sichel


 Gute Idee, besser wie mit der Wathose alles zertrampeln! Das werde ich jetzt in Angriff nehmen, und dann habe ich ja noch Zeit, alle Threads zur "Wintervorbereitung" durch zu forsten. 
Liebe Grüße
Andrea
*die sich nicht sehr zum Botaniker eignet!


----------



## derschwarzepeter (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Tausendblatt auslichten*



Buffo Buffo schrieb:


> Welche sind es nun, die im Winter grün bleiben und für Sauerstoff sorgen und welche zerfallen bis auf die Winterknospen! Manche sehen sich schon verflixt ähnlich!


Hab doch ein bisschen Vertrauen in die Mutter Natur:
Wenn man der nicht massiv ins Handwerk pfuscht
(z.B. durch Uberbesatz mit Fschen)
regelt die alles!

Mit fröhlichen Grüßen
Der Schwarze Peter


----------



## Buffo Buffo (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Tausendblatt auslichten*

aaalso,
ich war heute im Teich, doch mit Wathose, da ich die Sichel wohl nicht scharf genug bekommen habe. Ich habe versucht, so wenig wie möglich zu zertrampeln.  Mit der Haushaltsschere liesen sich die Stengel ganz gut abschneiden. Nun stehen auf dem Steg 2 Plastikkörbe für Unkraut, voll mit Unterwasserpflanzen. Und ich darf Morgen nochmals loslegen, ich hätte nicht gedacht, das es soviel ist! Ich stehe knapp einen Meter vom Ufer entfernt gleich bis über den Bauchnabel im Wasser. Ist total abschüssig meine "Flachwasserzone"! Das sieht, mit Pflanzen, nicht so steil aus.
Und wie ich vermutet habe, alles wächst durcheinander, über- und untereinander.
Ich habe 2 submerse Lisimachiabüsche wieder gefunden! Die haben unter den flutenden Stengeln ausgehalten. Und jede Menge abgestorbenen Algen haben sich in den flaschenbürstenartigen Wedeln verfangen, da war nun plötzlich ein Mulm im Wasser, die Fische waren neugierig/begeistert und sind eifrig im Trüben um mich rum gewuselt.Ich habe gaanz langsam mit der Schere geschnitten, nicht das einer dazwischen kommt!
Bin gespannt, wie das morgen aussieht.
@ Peter 





> Hab doch ein bisschen Vertrauen in die Mutter Natur:


Danke, das du mir Mut machst! Mir bleibt schon nichts anderes übrig als mich auf sie zu verlassen. Ich kann das Pflanzenzeug zum Teil einfach nicht identifizieren. Aber solange ich nicht gnadenlos einfach* alles* rausrupfe, wird es schon für Winter und den Neuaustrieib im Frühjahr reichen!
Einen Überbesatz habe ich mit ~ 100 Kleinfischen wohl nicht, und die Kerlchen vermehren sich so schlecht, das ich eher befürchte, sie sterben mir aus!
Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## derschwarzepeter (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Tausendblatt auslichten*

Das mit der Sichel geht schon:
Man muss nur ruckartig anziehen!
Ich würde die Pflanzenmenge um diese Jahreszeit bestenfalls halbieren.
LG
DSP


----------



## Buffo Buffo (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Tausendblatt auslichten*



> Ich würde die Pflanzenmenge um diese Jahreszeit bestenfalls halbieren.


das gefällt mir gut 
Wenig Arbeit!

nee, im Ernst,
am liebsten würde ich mich ganz raushalten, nicht weil ich faul bin, sonder eher aus Angst, doch zu massiv der Biologie ins Handwerk zu pfuschen.
Den Mittelweg  zwischen "Pflegen" und "Pfuschen" zu finden, da brauche ich noch Sicherheit, die ich wohl nur durch Erfahrung gewinne. 
Ganz konkrete Tipps, wie deiner eben, helfen mir.
Meine "trial and error" Methode ist nicht so das Wahre, die Fehlschläge wirken sich, wenn es dumm geht, tötlich für die Lebewesen im Teich aus. 

 
...mit der Sichel *ruckartig* ziehen 
da wuseln doch gleich die neugierigen Fische rum, und ob die in dem aufgewirbelten Algenmulm und den rumschwimmenden Pflanzenteilen genug sehen, dass sie schnell genug abhauen können 
[OT]manchmal kannst die Kerls beinahe mit der Hand fangen....
ob die nun neugierig sind oder nur hoffen, das ich Fressbares aufwirble, 
ich muss ja schon aufpassen, das ich beim Blätter käschern nicht laufend Fische im Netz habe,
einmal ist ein __ Bitterling in den Maschen festgesteckt, durchziehe ging nicht und rückwärts zurück stopfen wollte ich den auch nicht, nicht das es ihm die Kiemendeckel abreißt,
somit habe ich gaaanz vorsichtig mit dem Nagelscherchen ein Loch um ihn rum ins Netz geschnitten und so war er unversehrt wieder frei, und das Netz ist wegen der ungünstigen Maschenweite in den Ruhestand gegangen. [/OT]
Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## derschwarzepeter (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Tausendblatt auslichten*

Kleine Teiche - und die müssen dafür nicht einmal flach sein! - 
werden von Wasserpflanzenteppichen schnell einmal vollflächig bedeckt.
Das ist nicht im Sinne des Besitzers und auch für die Wassertiere ist ein bissl freier Wasserspiegel kein Fehler. 
Außerdem kommt es durch unterbundenen Wasseraustausch zu örtlich hoher Erwärmung,
was - wie die Erfahrung zeigt - zu Fadenalgenwatten führt,
die wieder die Pflanzen vergammeln lassen - schirch und kontaproduktiv.

Wenn man also den Teich zu klein gemacht hat (sic!),
kommt man nicht drum rum, ein gärtnernd einzugreifen:
Mit der Sichel mach ich das so, dass ich deren Öffung nach oben drehe
bis ich das Spitzerl sehe und dann Ruck-zuck!
Keine Sorge: Da zerschnippelst du keinen Fisch.
Dann die Sichel nach unten rausziehen, umdrehen und als Enterhaken benutzen.
Das ist doch wohl besser, als alles zu zertrampeln und samt den Wurzeln auszureissen!

Mit fröhlichen Grüßen
Der Schwarze Peter


----------



## derschwarzepeter (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Tausendblatt auslichten*

Tausendblatt (Myriophyllum) und __ Hornkraut (Ceratophyllum) kennt man einfach auseinander:
Ersteres ist eingewurzelt, hat in jedem Blattquirl 3 ... 6 weiche elastische Einzelblättchen,
die wie eine Vogelfeder untereilt sind,
und wenn man´s aus dem Wasser nimmt, ist es fast völlig schlapp.
Zur Blüte hebt es einen paar cm langen Vegetationssproß mit ein paar kleinen Blättchen
ÜBER den Wasserspiegel, wo dann die kleinen Blüten draufsitzen.

Das Hornkraut heisst nicht umsonst so:
Es hat steife, gelegentlich brüchige, verweigte "Nadeln (eventuell mit angedeuteten kleinen  Stacheln),
greift sich deshalb rauh an
und schaut deshalb nach dem Rausnehmen aus dem Wasser auch nicht anders aus als drin;
es flutet und ist fast nie am Boden festgewachsen
und wächst NIE über den Wasserspiegel hinaus.

Ergänzend will ich noch anmerken, dass ihr euch nicht soviel antun sollt:
Abgesehen davon, dass es eine Schweinearbeit ist, in der teuren Wathose Pflanzen auszureissen,
ist ja das auch ein massiver Eingriff in die Biologie!
Ich bin da mehr für´s Absensen, 
über den Winter kommt alles von ganz allein
und den Rest macht die Mutter Natur:
Die soll gefälligst auch was tun!


----------



## danyvet (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Tausendblatt auslichten*



> und den Rest macht die Mutter Natur:
> Die soll gefälligst auch was tun!



dieser Satz gefällt mir


----------



## Buffo Buffo (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Tausendblatt auslichten*

Guten Morgen Peter,
dann ist es Tausendblatt, 
Wie du aber darauf kommst, das ich 





> ...., als alles zu zertrampeln und samt den Wurzeln auszureissen!


 in der Wathose die Pflanzen ausgerissen habe,  ist mir nicht so ganz klar. 


> Kleine Teiche - und die müssen dafür nicht einmal flach sein! -
> ...Wenn man also den Teich zu klein gemacht hat (sic!),
> kommt man nicht drum rum, ein gärtnernd einzugreifen:


in meinem "zu klein gebauten, nicht flachem Teich" war ich mit drei Schritten bis über den Bauchnabel im Wasser und habe um mich herrum die Stängel mit der Schere gekürzt. Nun ist wieder 10 cm freies Wasser darüber. Dazu musste ich nicht weiter rumtrampeln, nur mich vorschichtig etwas drehen.
Das Absensen, wie du es beschreibst, kann ich nicht - mich vorsichtig bewegen schon!


> über den Winter kommt alles von ganz allein


Da gebe ich dir völlig Recht, aber bei meiner Teichgröße muss ich mir schon Gedanken machen, was passiert, wenn eine Unmenge Pflanzenmaterial sich über den Winter im Wasser zersetzt. Und Stengel, die aus ~120 cm Tiefe bis nach oben gewachsen sind, werden oben im Eis zusammenfrieren.
Mutter Natur will ich nicht stören,  aber Mutter Natur macht keine kleine Gartenteiche!

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Spoony (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Tausendblatt auslichten*

Habe immer mal wieder versucht, __ Wasserpest bei mir im Teich zu etablieren, dieses wurde jedoch von den Koi verspeist. Daher habe ich dieses Jahr erstmals Tausendblatt bei mir eingesetzt (einfach ein Bund an einen Stein gebunden und auf 1,70m versenkt) und habe jetzt einen richtigen Wald unter Wasser. Sieht richtig klasse aus. Mittlerweile hat das Tausendblatt tatsächlich die Oberfläche erreicht, so daß ich auch mal etwas stutzen darf.
Im Spätherbst werde ich das Tausendblatt dann wohl radikal auf ca. 30-50cm Länge kürzen. Hoffe, das ist so richtig und es wächst im nächsten Frühjahr wieder so schön.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Tausendblatt auslichten*



Buffo Buffo schrieb:


> Mutter Natur will ich nicht stören,  aber Mutter Natur macht keine kleine Gartenteiche!


Liebe Andrea!
Ganz genauso ist es: 
Wir müssen sie unterstützen
und ihr helfen, wo´s sich aufgrund der Verhältnisse in die falsche Richtung entwickeln würde.
Die falsche Richtung ist definitv Verlandung (an und für sich ein völlig natürlicher Vorgang,
der im Laufe der Zeit aus jedem Teich ein Hochmoor werden lässt)
oder aber ein dichter Teppich aus flutenden Pflanzen, der das Wasser stagnieren lässt
und darunter zum Absterben großer Pflanzenmengen und damit zu sauerstoffarmen Verhältnissen führt.
Spring mal mit Taucherbrille und Schnorchel in einen verkrauteten Au-Altarm:
Im Spätsommer hast du dann eine 20 ... 30 cm dicke Pflanzenschicht
und darunter nur Düsternis mit Stengeln.
Der gravierende Unterschied ist jedoch, dass das Augewässer immer noch an des Grundwasserstrom "angeschlossen" ist,
der somit ständig laufende Wasserwechsel transportiert die reduzierenden oder reduzierten Schadstoffe ab
und verhindert so ein "Kippen" des Gewässers.

In unserem Folienteich gibt´s den Wasseraustausch nicht
und so kommt es zur Akkumulation von verschiedenen Stoffen,
von denen uns vor allem (aber nicht nur) das Phosphat Sorgen macht.
Dem kommt man -wenn man eine sanfte, biologische Möglichkeit sucht -
nur durch Beernten der Pflanzen bei.
Das Reduzieren der stark gewucherten Pflanzen auf die Hälfte,
schafft somit nicht nur freien Schwimmraum für die Fische,
sondern lässt auch Licht in die Tiefe fallen
und sanfte Konvektionsströmungen zu.
Das Tollste ist jedoch, 
dass man pro Kilogramm "geernteter" Wasser- oder Sumpfpflanzen
(... und da kommt schon so einiges zusammen!)
ca. 1 Gramm Phospor aus dem Teich entfernt,
den man anderswie kaum schonend rausbringen würde!
Ist das nicht super?


----------



## Buffo Buffo (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Tausendblatt auslichten*

Grüß dich Peter,
zu deinem Betrag gibt es nur eine Antwort:

 &  & 


und zum Schlusssatz: 

wieviel Phospath/Posphor ich damit genau entferne...
aber ich verhindere den ganzen, von dir geschilderten Ärger
- ohne viel Aufwand für mich, wenig Schaden im Teich (Insektengetier in den Pflanzen) und zur Freude anderer Teichbesitzer, die meinen Überschuss brauchen konnten
Liebe Grüße
Andrea
die sich immer über Win-win-Situationen freut


----------



## danyvet (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Tausendblatt auslichten*

HALT!!! Stop!!! Das versteh ich nicht!!! Bitte um Aufklärung 
Wenn ich die Pflanzen ernte, bring ich Phosphor raus aus dem Teich.... hmmm... wiesooo??
Die Pflanzen produzieren doch keinen Phosphor oder geben ihn ab, oder? Doch nur, wenn sie absterben, oder? Aber solange sie grün sind und gedeihen, entziehen sie doch dem Teich den Phosphor. Irgendwo hab ich da einen Knacks in der Leitung. Das versteh ich nicht 

edit: oder Phosphat....wurscht, ihr wisst, was gemeint ist mit Phosphor


----------



## Buffo Buffo (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Tausendblatt auslichten*

Hi Dany
hier mal meine laienhafte Erklärung:
beim Wachsen bauen die Pflanzen Nährstoffe ein
entfernst du *einen Teil *der Pflanzen, entfernst du die darin eingebauten Nährstoffe mit;
lässt du sie im Teich, und sie sterben ab/vergammeln,  werden die gebundenen Nährstoffe frei und stehen wieder (den Algen) zu Verfügung

ist wie beim Rasenmähen, da musst immer wieder nachdüngen, da du mit dem Rasenschnitt die Nährstoffe aus dem Boden entfernst 
Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## danyvet (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Tausendblatt auslichten*

den Rasen mäh ich, damit er nicht zu hoch wird  und damit sich die __ Nacktschnecken nicht so gut verstecken können 
aber wenn die Pflanzen nicht abgestorben sind, brauch ich ja kein Phosphat rausholen.
Ganz zufrieden bin ich mit deiner Antwort immer noch nicht


----------



## Buffo Buffo (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Tausendblatt auslichten*

ich schneide das tausenblatt auch, weil es zu lange wird
mittlerweile flutet es auf dem wasser
ich schneide es so 20 cm unter der wasseroberfläche ab, es kommt  zum teil aus 120 cm tiefe
und mit dem auslichten entferne ich auch nährstoffe

[OT]die metapher vom rasen mähen war nicht so glücklich aber
egal warum du rasen mähst, irgendwann musstdu düngen sonst wächst dein rasen nicht mehr und du bekommst einen magerwiese (die blüht schön), 
da wachsen dann nur noch bestimmte gräser aber auch __ wildblumen und es geht von selbst
das habe ich über langes nicht düngen, weil ich nicht mähen mag auch schon hinbekommen - langes nicht düngen = magerwiese oder (im schatten) __ moos :evil [/OT]
peter erklärt das schöner:


> *Das Reduzieren der stark gewucherten Pflanzen auf die Hälfte*,
> schafft somit nicht nur freien Schwimmraum für die Fische,
> sondern lässt auch Licht in die Tiefe fallen
> und sanfte Konvektionsströmungen zu.
> ...


ersetze phospor durch nährstoffe und lasse gewichtsangaben weg

kannst jetzt zufrieden sein? 
Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## danyvet (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Tausendblatt auslichten*



> kannst jetzt zufrieden sein?


noch immer nicht ganz  das mit dem Licht und der Konvektion versteh ich, aber wenn ich grüne Pflanzen (also noch nicht absterbende) abschneid, dann entfern ich ja nur das Phosphat, das ja sowieso in der Pflanze gebunden ist, also für Algen oder andere sowieso nicht zur Verfügung stünde, solange die Pflanze nicht abstirbt.
 Aber egal, ich werde das ja auch machen und meine __ Wasserpest auslichten, damit wieder mehr "Luft" dazwischen kommt.
Meinen Rasen hab ich übrigens noch nie gedüngt. Aber ich hab ja keinen Rasen, sondern eine Wiese mit Gras, Klee, __ Gänseblümchen, Breitwegerich, __ Moos im Schatten und __ Gundelrebe (<-:evil)  Daher muss ich auch nur alle 2-3 Wochen mähen.
Ui, wir kommen schon wieder vom Thema ab. Is furchtbar mit uns


----------



## derschwarzepeter (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Tausendblatt auslichten*

Hallo Dani!
Sieh den Teich als geschlossene Einheit - durch die Folie von der Umwelt isoliert.
Wenn du die Stoffströme beobachtest, wirst du feststellen,
dass (nahezu) ausschließlich Wasser(dampf) den Teich verlässt,
während andere Stoffe nur rein- und nie rauskommen:
Härtebildner und insbesondere Nährstoffe (z.b. durch reingefallene Blätter, Entengacke und Staub).
Das führt im Lauf weniger Jahre zu einer Akkumulation dieser Stoffe,
d.h. ihre Konzentration steigt unaufhörlich weiter an.

Beim Aquarium löst man dieses Problem mit dem regelmäßigen Teilwasserwechsel,
durch den die Akkumulation wirkungsvoll verhindert wird;
beim Teich macht das aber kaum jemand:
Soll ich vielleicht 1/3 meines Teichwassers tauschen?
Das machert bei ca. 80 m³ ca. 240 € und schaffert ein kleines Entsorgungsproblem!

So geht´s beim Teich also nicht;
hier müssen wir schauen, dass wird die Nährstoffe KONZENTRIERT erwischen
und das finden wir (mit Unterstützung der Mutter Natur) 
a) im Schlamm (wo´s vorläufig bei den Kreisläufen nicht mitspielt) und
b) in den Pflanzen (wo´s im Kreislauf befindlich gerade "parkt").
Ersteren können wir abpumpen (da drin leben eh kaum Tiere außer Tubifex oder Rote Mückenlarven);
zweiteres nehmen wir danken zur Kenntnis und beernten, was wir bekommen können,
ohne die Pflanzenwelt nachhaltig zu schädigen. (Drum nur die Hälfte!)
Teilweise kann man das sicher das ganze Jahr über tun,
ideal ist jedoch der Spätherbst (wenn´s grauslich ist), 
wo wir dafür sorgen können, dass die abgestorbenen Pflanzenteile nicht im Wasser verrotten,
sondern aus den Kreisläufen dauerhaft entfernt werden. (Verrottet übrigens prima im Kompost!)

Damit entfernen wir die Nährstoffe, die im Vorjahr mit dem Laub hineingefallen sind (bildhaft!)
und erhalten das gewünschte niedrige Nährstoffniveau im Teich,
wo die höheren Pflanzen schön durchkommen 
und den Algen alles wegfressen.


----------



## danyvet (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Tausendblatt auslichten*

Das ist mir völlig klar, dass ich die abgestorbenen Blätter usw. raus tun muss, um Nährstoffe raus zu bringen, mir war nur nicht klar, warum ich das mit frischen grünen Pflanzen wie meiner __ Wasserpest tun sollte, die ja, solange sie nicht verrottet, eher Nährstoffe verbraucht als produziert. Darum gings mir. Aber ich denke, wir haben da aneinander vorbei geredet/gedacht


----------



## derschwarzepeter (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Tausendblatt auslichten*

Liebe Andrea!
Um es mit einem wirklich treffenden Ausdruck zu belegen:
Es ist absolut blunzenwust, welches Tasuendblatt du hast, 
denn dass es irgendwie über den Winter kommt, wissen wir
und nachdem DEIN Teich garantiert nicht überbesetzt ist, 
werden die Lieserln das Frühjahr erleben, völlig unabhängig davon, was du tust:
Die wurden von der Evolution in Richtung Überleben in gammeligen verkrauteten Kleingewässern
mit beschränktem Angebot an Raum, Nahrung und Sauerstoff selektiert
und leben ohne unser Zutun ganz genauso gut 
(vielleicht sogar noch besser, 
da ungestört).

Allerdings würde ich den Teich schon auslichten, 
da ich auch gerne freien Wasserspiegel sehe und die Fische dort gern herumschwimmen.
Ob du das durch Schnitt oder Rodung erreichst, ist eine Frage der Gestaltung und des Fleisses, 
denn nach horizontalem Halbieren wird´s schneller nachwachsen,
als wenn du die Hälfe ausrupfst.

Du musst dir also mit absoluter Sicherheit keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Surfer Joe (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Tausendblatt auslichten*

Wie verhält sich eigentlich das heimische Tausenblatt (Myriophyllum verticillatum) im Winter, bleiben die Unterwasserwedel grün oder sterben sie ab?. Wo bilden sich eigentlich die Überwinterungsknospen?

Ich hatte schon die Idee, die Überwasserwedel abzuschneiden und zwecks Vermehrung in Töpfe zu pflanzen und zu versenken. Jetzt weiss ich aber nicht, ob das der richtige Weg ist. Kann mir da jemand einen Tipp geben?

Schöne Grüsse
Bert


----------



## Buffo Buffo (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Tausendblatt auslichten*

Hi Bert, 
schau mal in [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/7/]Beitrag 7[/URL]

wo sich die Überwinterungsknospen genau bilden, 


> Ich hatte schon die Idee, die Überwasserwedel abzuschneiden und zwecks Vermehrung in Töpfe zu pflanzen und zu versenken. Jetzt weiss ich aber nicht, ob das der richtige Weg ist. Kann mir da jemand einen Tipp geben?


...die abgeschnittenen Wedel brauchst du nicht einmal in Töpfe setzen, ein paar Wedel zusammenbinden + Steinchen dran + versenken reicht auch

aber dafür könnte es diese Jahr schon etwas spät sein

Versuch macht kluch! 

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Surfer Joe (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Tausendblatt auslichten*

Hallo Andrea,

Danke für den Tipp. Ja, ich denke auch, dass die Wedel in diesem Jahr  nicht mehr richtig anwachsen.
Aber ich probier's einfach mal. Mit dem Steinchen -Trick ist's ja keine Arbeit.   

Schöne Grüsse
Bert


----------



## Annett (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Tausendblatt auslichten*

Guten Abend.

Also ich versuche vor dem Herbst/Winter schon noch einiges an Biomasse aus den Teichen zu entfernen.

Im neuen, naturnahen Teich reduziert sich dies auf gammelige Seerosenbestandteile, abgestorbene Tannenwedel usw. Unterwasserpflanzen  wuchern dort noch nicht sooo sehr.
Im alten Fischteich hole ich dagegen ziemlich viel an Unterwasserpflanzen (__ Hornkraut + Armleuchteralge) heraus, um einer möglichen Sauerstoffknappheit durch Zersetzungsprozesse und Platznot im Winter vorzubeugen. Es verbleiben aber immer genug Pflanzen im Teich, um im nächsten Frühjahr wieder zügig einen Unterwasserurwald zu bilden und den Algenwuchs einzudämmen.


----------

